
Online startup weekends. Attend from anywhere, every week - heybournryan
https://www.foundler.com
======
ghughes
Welcome to HN. Don't bother with the sockpuppet accounts next time. This sort
of thing is quite likely to get upvoted organically; there's no need to cheat.

~~~
delayedbrain
I could understand (but in no way respect) their decision for doing that if
they had a decent product or good idea.

This looks like someone is having a punt on an idea after spending 30 minutes
hacking together a website. I can't understand the idea though - we pay them
for us to do work? I couldn't see any mention of what actually happens to the
'startup' or IP afterwards.

------
heybournryan
Hope you all like this idea! Get tickets for our first discounted weekend at
www.foundler.com/welcome

~~~
megablast
Ok, so this is not a hackathon. There are no prizes. We pay you to work on an
idea, and then after the weekend that is it?

~~~
nxzero
Was wondering the same thing? If he's not willing to offer a prize, I'm
willing to post one with $50k prize with the assumption that 1000 signups of
$100 per person.

Also, really needs to be coaching during the weekend.

